# Tuning a 7string guitar in open C (G-C-G-C-G-C-E)



## mika ale (May 7, 2010)

hi everyone,

I'm planning to take an Ibanez to play some S.Y.L./devin townsend'stuff... which string gauge should i choose for this guitar? it has a 25.5" neck... thanks


----------



## loktide (May 7, 2010)

i'd use a 10-52 set with something like a 64, 66 or 68 for the low G


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 7, 2010)

Mr. Sticky says: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/91304-string-gauge-and-tuning-program.html


----------



## loktide (May 7, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> Mr. Sticky says: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/91304-string-gauge-and-tuning-program.html



that calculator is indeed useful, but tension shouldn't be the only criterium when asking for string gauges. according to that, you should be using something larger than a 70 for a low G to be "balanced" with the other string's tension. which in my experience won't sound and intonate well on 25.5"


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 7, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> Mr. Sticky says: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/91304-string-gauge-and-tuning-program.html



Well, devin townsend, but guy that is really known for that tuning, says a 10 to 52 set plus a 60 something.
I'v done it and found that it worked pretty well, but i'd go for 68 at least for that low g


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 7, 2010)

loktide said:


> that calculator is indeed useful, but tension shouldn't be the only criterium when asking for string gauges. according to that, you should be using something larger than a 70 for a low G to be "balanced" with the other string's tension. which in my experience won't sound and intonate well on 25.5"



It doesn't have to be balanced, but it will give you an idea if you're choosing any strings that are too floppy or wildly out of balance with neighboring strings, etc. I'll agree that a low G won't intonate properly at a good tension on a 25.5", but it doesn't have to in order to be useful.


----------



## mika ale (May 7, 2010)

dudes, i know that devin use 27" necks, and asked for a 28"neck on his signature model, but, i need something that isn't too flappy to get some decent sounds if i wanna use this tuning for some lead parts...


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 7, 2010)

mika ale said:


> dudes, i know that devin use 27" necks, and asked for a 28"neck on his signature model, but, i need something that isn't too flappy to get some decent sounds if i wanna use this tuning for some lead parts...



I've already given you the tool to figure this out for yourself. Absolute minimum tension per string should be... 12-13 lbs? Just a guess. I like 14-15 minimum.

Use the tool to compare the tensions of your normal tuning + favorite strings to your proposed tuning + proposed string set.


----------

